# How 'bout a revolver?



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

Reading some negative posts about Taurus, and hoping they're about semi guns and not revolvers. I'm seriously contemplating purchasing a model 85 as my first revolver.

Anyone want to talk me out of it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

fauxpa46 said:


> Reading some negative posts about Taurus, and hoping they're about semi guns and not revolvers. I'm seriously contemplating purchasing a model 85 as my first revolver.
> 
> Anyone want to talk me out of it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


I've never owned any of Taurus' products either a semi auto or revolver. And for good reason. You're much better off spending the extra money on a quality gun from a reputable manufacturer of which Taurus is not. Either an S&W, Colt or a Ruger even if you buy one used. Although I believe that Colt no longer makes a double action revolver. It is my understanding that Taurus has lousy customer service and when something goes wrong they do not sell parts. The guns must be returned to the factory for repair, and you might have to wait till God knows when to get it back. It is unlikely that many gunsmiths would even want to work on them if for nothing else not wanting to deal with the aggravation if something else were to fail that was not their fault. I know that I wouldn't.

You do get what you pay for.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I've got a Taurus model 85 and so does my wife. I bought the two of them 20+ years ago. Neither one has presented any problems thus far, but admittedly, we have not used them extensively. I'd trust the revolvers more than the semi autos from Taurus.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Philco said:


> I bought the two of them 20+ years ago.


I had two 10+ year old Taurus semis and had no problem with either. Traded one away.
YMMV


----------



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks for the responses; appreciate the feedback.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Taurus and old Rossi's are nice guns. As others have said, the problem is when something breaks...... arrg.


For similar or less money, buy a used Ruger.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I know people who have owned Taurus handguns and been quite happy with them and some who have received excellent service from Taurus customer service. But there are so many bad experiences with Taurus products on the internet that I think buying one would be a hit or miss proposition. 

I would look for a nice, used Ruger instead.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I bought 2 Taurus model 85s around 25 years ago, shot them a lot & had no problems. About 3 years ago I got a Taurus model 66 & love it. 4" 7 shot .357. Accurate, great trigger, great house gun. But I doubt I'll ever buy a Taurus semi-auto. That's where I've read about too many problems. Some have good luck with them, some don't.


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

I have a Taurus .38 SPL+P 5 shot revolver, & a Taurus 605 .357 Magnum 5 shot revolver.I am happy with both of mine .:smt1099


----------

